# Dog boarding



## debjetwizzle (Mar 18, 2012)

hi everyone i am new to this group but already advertise on dog walking. i am an experienced dog owner and carer and now take on some local boarding jobs. so anyone going away overnight or for the wk end, wk or even longer. dont hesitate to get back to me and ask any question you want???? 
Debbie


----------

